# Deposit In Your bank Account



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Le Vieux Sage or The Venerable Sage 


*The Venerable Sage

A man of 92 years, small, very proud, dressed and shaved every morning at 8 am, with his hair perfectly coiffed, moved into a nursing home today. His wife of 70 years died recently, which forced him to leave his house. After several hours of waiting in the lobby of the home, he smiled sweetly when told his room was ready. As he went up in the elevator with his walker, I made a description of his tiny room, including the sheet hung at the window serving as curtain. I like it so much he said, with the enthusiasm of a boy of 8 years just had a new puppy. Mr. Gagné, you have not seen the room, wait a bit.

This has nothing to do, "he said. "Happiness is something I choose in advance. Whether I like my room or not does not depend on the furniture or decoration - it rather depends on how I see it. It is already decided in my mind that I like my room. It's a decision I make every morning when I wake up. I have the choice, I can spend the day in bed counting the difficulties I have with the parts of my body that no longer work, or get up and thank heaven for those who still work.

Each day is a gift, and as long as I can open my eyes, I focus on the new day and all the happy memories I've collected throughout my life. Old age is like a bank account. You withdraw from what you have amassed. So my advice to you is to deposit a lot of happiness in your bank account of memories. Thank you for your participation to fill my bank account because I lay still. Remember these simple rules to be happy.

1. Free your heart from hatred
2. Free your mind from worries
3. Live simply
4. Give more
5. Expect less.*


Le Vieux Sage

Un homme de 92 ans, petit, très fier, habillé et bien rasé tous les matins à 8h 00, avec ses cheveux parfaitement coiffés, déménage dans un foyer pour personnes âgées aujourd’hui même. Sa femme de 70 ans est décédée récemment, ce qui l'oblige à quitter sa maison. Après plusieurs heures d'attente dans le lobby du foyer, il sourit gentiment lorsqu'on lui dit que sa chambre est prête. Comme il se rend jusqu'à l'ascenseur avec sa marchette, je lui fais une description de sa petite chambre, incluant le drap suspendu à sa fenêtre servant de rideau. Je l'aime beaucoup dit-il, avec l'enthousiasme d'un petit garçon de 8 ans qui vient d'avoir un nouveau petit chien. M. Gagné, vous n'avez pas encore vu la chambre, attendez un peu.

Cela n'a rien à voir, dit-il. "Le bonheur est quelque chose que je choisis à l'avance. Que j'aime ma chambre ou pas ne dépend pas des meubles ou de la décoration - ça dépend plutôt de la façon dont moi je la perçois. C'est déjà décidé dans ma tête que j'aime ma chambre. C'est une décision que je prends tous les matins à mon réveil. J'ai le choix, je peux passer la journée au lit en comptant les difficultés que j'ai avec les parties de mon corps qui ne fonctionnent plus, ou me lever et remercier le ciel pour celles qui fonctionnent encore.

Chaque jour est un cadeau, et aussi longtemps que je pourrai ouvrir mes yeux, je focusserai sur le nouveau jour et tous les souvenirs heureux que j'ai amassés tout au long de ma vie. La vieillesse est comme un compte de banque. Tu retires de ce que tu as amassé. Donc, mon conseil pour vous, serait de déposer beaucoup de bonheur dans votre compte de banque des souvenirs. Merci de votre participation à remplir mon compte de banque car je dépose encore. Souvenez-vous de ces simples règles pour être heureux.

1. Libérez votre coeur de la haine
2. Libérez votre tête des soucis
3. Vivez simplement
4. Donnez plus
5. Attendez- vous à moins.


*This is a story that helped to shape my life in so many ways.
I would like to share it with you not only in English but also in French as i originally read it..

Hope you will like it *


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome.


----------

